# NEW Anti-thft Device!!!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

New Anti-Theft Device!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That was great Jim:furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is that standard equipment on new cars in Canada?   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Looks like a great option! :spinsmile


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Super Idea :smiles: 

Where can I get some ?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Fantastic!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

no monkey business allowed there!!! pretty funny.


----------

